# Laptop disconnects from Internet randomly



## killadragon (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,

I've been having this problem for the last couple of weeks now. I'm running Windows 7 and my laptop disconnects from the Internet every couple of hours but in the wireless network connection's window it says that I'm connected and a little yellow triangle with a black exclamation mark appears on the signal strength icon. In order to re-connect I have to right click my connection and hit disconnect, then click my connection and connect again. There are 3 other laptops connected to my home network and none of them face this problem so i don't think it's a router/isp problem.

sometimes a little red x would appear on the signal strength icon and my network adapter would disappear from the device manager and the only way to fix that is to shut the computer off and start it again, then the red x icon would disappear and i'd be able to connect for a couple of hours again until the little yellow triangle appears again, i've unchecked the save power box in the driver properties but still doesn't help, also all drivers are up to date.

any help would be much appreciated
thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi *killadragon*,

Go to your Device Manager, Advanced tab of your wireless adapter and disable any Power Saving Mode by unchecking the boxes, see if that helps.

I'd also manually update your wireless adapter, you may obtain it from the manufacturer's site.
Test your wireless connection after.

If it's still an issue, from your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

An update will be nice.


----------



## killadragon (Jun 9, 2009)

hi, thanks for the reply

i disabled the power save mode and installed the latest driver manually from the website, still no luck, here is the attached file


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You will click to click on Show Networks from the Xirrus running in the corner of your desktop so that I can see it well. From here actually I can see that there's an issue with the signal. Please post another one with detail info of all the wireless networks showing up.


----------



## killadragon (Jun 9, 2009)

here's another one with the larger size and other networks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your wireless channel selection is good but you're not getting an excellent signal. Have you tried moving your laptop closer to the router? How far are you from the router when the disconnection happens?

You might also want to manually download and install the router firmware.


----------



## killadragon (Jun 9, 2009)

the signal strength says it's excellent in the wireless network connection window, the router is located right downstairs in the den of my house and my laptop is almost right above it, xirrus said i had a 94% signal strength, and my laptop is always in the same place on a desk next to my bed when i lose connection

how do i manually install the router firmware?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, use a wired conection to manually download then install the firmware, this might help. You will need to download the latest firmware from the manufacturer's site.


> how do i manually install the router firmware?


----------



## killadragon (Jun 9, 2009)

this may be a dumb question but, will upgrading the firmware of the router on my laptop, the one with the connection problem, effect only my computer or all the computers that use the router to connect to the network? i only ask because everyone else's computer is running just fine and i don't wanna mess anyone else's internet connection.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Updating the router's firmware should affect your entire network. Most of the time it helps, it might help your issue. I have to update my own Linksys router whenever there's a firmware update available and so far so good.

Did you also do this?


> I'd also manually update your wireless adapter, you may obtain it from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## killadragon (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm confused as to which driver i should get because when i go on the acer's website and find my model it has the latest driver for xp which is 7.6.0.224 and that is the one that i'm using now, there are no drivers for windows 7 ultimate but when i go on the atheros site, they have a driver for my atheros 5007eg network card for windows 7 and that version is 9.2.113, which one should i install? also the firmware for my router is up to date, the router is the dlink dir-655 and the firmware is 2.0


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the update. Let's try something else.

Disable IPV6 by clicking on the Fix It button

Disable any unnecessary Startup Apps from msconfig. Click on Start and type *msconfig*, press enter. Locate the Startup Tab, in here uncheck anything that's not needed.

Do you have any Security Software installed - Norton, AVG, McAfee?


----------



## killadragon (Jun 9, 2009)

hey, sorry for the late reply

i downloaded the disable native IPv6 interfaces file and ran that wizard, after running that, i restarted my computer for the changes to take effect, and i'll keep you posted on whether or not this has solved my problem, thanks again for everything u've done to help so far, by the way i have no startup apps or security software installed


----------



## killadragon (Jun 9, 2009)

the internet disconnected again, this is really getting frustrating :upset:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright...this time, let's try changing your wireless Channel to 6, you will need to to log on to your router's config page. Do you have the router's UserName and Password?


----------



## killadragon (Jun 9, 2009)

i've actually already tried changing the channel on my router that didn't help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Next thing to do a replace your wireless network adapter, get an adapter with hi-gain removal antenna, it helps a lot. Don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## killadragon (Jun 9, 2009)

i just wanted to thank you for trying, i was thinking about just replacing it and getting over this mess, are there any good ones that you know that work well with the acer aspire one?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

killadragon said:


> i just wanted to thank you for trying, i was thinking about just replacing it and getting over this mess, are there any good ones that you know that work well with the acer aspire one?


Not a problem, here's a B/G wireless network adapter with Hi-gain antenna.
For B/G/N here's one.

Here's a huge selection of high gain devices for you to choose from.


----------

